
How copyright law threatens your right to repair your car - SimplyUseless
http://www.vox.com/2015/5/26/8656281/dmca-car-repair-rights
======
dozzie
And the fix would be as easy as requiring any computing device that can be
reprogrammed to be distributed along with programming documentation, including
reprogramming instructions. This way one would own the electronics, not merely
rent the software.

Of course that would threaten the beloved iPhone, so little chance to happen.

